# Duck



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Anybody have a good recipe for Duck breasts? I'm sure there have been alot posted in the past but I'm on the I don't want to do much kick right now. I've been getting into duck hunting again and would like to cook some up. Also why were at it pheasants. Yes I got some of those phantom birds this year too.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's a couple threads from UWN about duck...

viewtopic.php?f=50&t=886

viewtopic.php?f=50&t=13458

:|


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Still think, my or now way. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Put em in a hot frying pan after salt and pepper, butter preferred. olive oil, etc. cook until blood rare, Med. rare max., pull em off, cover em with salsa, soy sauce, or whatever you prefer, ----- or not. Eat em like a pan fried steak.  Toooooo simple, right? Wish someone would try it and report back. I do prefer Mallards and other puddle ducks but not that much difference!!!!


----------

